
ShowHN:Reddit-Style Comment Collapse for HN - andrewheins
Hi there,<p>Every time I read the comments here at HN, I always find myself wishing I could collapse the comments the way you can on Reddit, so I wrote a little script to add that functionality to the site.<p>Chrome Extension: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gcomokcpehnfjcegfilpfenjnjfkefpc<p>Greasemonkey Script: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/105251<p>I'm working on making a native Firefox extension, but it's a little more complicated than I expected.<p>The source is available here: https://github.com/andrewheins/HN-Comment-Hider
======
tnorthcutt
Clickable:

Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gcomokcpehnfjcegfi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gcomokcpehnfjcegfilpfenjnjfkefpc)

Greasemonkey: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/105251>

Github: <https://github.com/andrewheins/HN-Comment-Hider>

------
dc2k08
On a related note, I'd pay money for an extension that compresses any forum
thread to reddit/HN style comments and scraps avatars and signatures.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
[dead], but worth seeing:

    
    
        andrewheins 7 hours ago | link [dead]
        
        Hmm... Good idea. I might work on that.

------
Andrenid
Thanks! Installed and rated. I've been wanting this for a while now.

